# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > آموزش: آموزش جاوا اسکریپت

## abdorreza

آموزش جاوا اسکریپت (فارسی)

نوع فایلها : PDF

منبع :  سایت  http://www.w3schools.com


لینک دانلود :   http://wdl.persiangig.com/pages/down...JavaScript.zip

----------


## nama62

دستت درد نکنه دوست عزیز ...

در مورد جی-کوئری هم همچین اموزشی هست؟

----------


## abdorreza

سلام ، بله ، آموزش jQuery همین سایت http://www.w3schools.com را هم به فارسی ترجمه کردم

آموزش jQuery سایت http://www.w3schools.com  خیلی خوبه

میتونید ازش استفاده کنید

----------


## abdorreza

سلام ، بله ، آموزش jQuery همین سایت http://www.w3schools.com را هم به فارسی ترجمه کردم

آموزش jQuery سایت http://www.w3schools.com  خیلی خوبه

میتونید ازش استفاده کنید

----------


## shahinshyd

باتشکر
اموزش فارسی جی کوئری به همان شکل جاواسکریپت هست؟
چطوری باید دانلود کنیم

----------


## abdorreza

سلام

بله ، آموزش  jQuery هم به همین صورت است

در ضمن آموزشهای زیر هم به همین صورت میباشد:
HTML
AJAX
PHP

میتونید به ویلاگ من سری برنید :     http://www.sourcer.blogfa.com

موفق باشید

----------


## khateratean

برای آموزش JavaScript و jQuery می تونید به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:

 جاوا اسکریبت جی کوئری 
در سایت http://www.beyamooz.com

----------


## ya5har

آقا دستت درد نکنه

----------


## ya5har

ممنون خیلی خوب بود دستت درد نکنه

----------


## AliSoft

خیلی پستت مفید بود دمت گرم

----------

